# Pastors (Christian) Accountability Form



## Brother John (Sep 9, 2010)

Wanted to share this pastors accountability form I found over at Desiring God :: God-centered resources from the ministry of John Piper. Seems like a great idea. I have been off and on working on accountability with one of the elders at my church and I am going to create my own sheet based on this one to use weekly. This may sound weak of me but I have found it easier to deny temptations knowing I am meeting to review my week with an elder and it is great to pray with him about specific struggles. What do yall think of this accountability form, yea or nea?  


http://www.desiringgod.org/media/pdf/pastors_accountability_form.pdf


----------



## paculina (Sep 9, 2010)

Blev3rd said:


> Wanted to share this pastors accountability form I found over at Desiring God :: God-centered resources from the ministry of John Piper. Seems like a great idea. I have been off and on working on accountability with one of the elders at my church and I am going to create my own sheet based on this one to use weekly. *This may sound weak of me but I have found it easier to deny temptations knowing I am meeting to review my week with an elder and it is great to pray with him about specific struggles. *What do yall think of this accountability form, yea or nea?



What's weak about that? Congratulations, John, you're human and you're a sinner. You need accountability. There's nothing weak about that. What's weak is when you start to believe you're above accountability and have all the answers. That's how you end up in an affair or some other mess that brings down your ministry. For you to admit you do need help and you can't do it alone and being willing to admit your faults and stumbles to another man each week takes strength and courage. Nothing weak at all. Good for you.


----------

